# Rotozip plunge attachment



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Anyone fool around with this?

There was an attachment made by Rotozip, before Bosch bought them, but I can't seem to find one. From the looks of some pictures, and reviews on amazon, it wasn't a great setup


Just curious if anyone has had experience with this, or a comprable setup of their own?

Thanks for reading...........Tripp


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Tripp! They, (roto-zip) made a plastic attachment. It doesn't sound like thats what your looking for. I don't know of anyone that made one for them. I would like to see one also!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tripp1 said:


> Anyone fool around with this?
> 
> There was an attachment made by Rotozip, before Bosch bought them, but I can't seem to find one. From the looks of some pictures, and reviews on amazon, it wasn't a great setup
> 
> ...


Hi Tripp. I have never heard of one made by Rotozip. I have heard of one from milescraft. See link:
Milescraft - Universal Power Tool Attachments & Accessories - Rotary Tools - Plunger with TurnLock™

Not real sure it works with the Rotozip either though. Only references Dremel.


----------



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Can't put links on yet, not up to # 10

If you search Amazon for " Rotozip plunge attachment" youwill see the tool.

I would think this would be a good idea if someone could do it right, I'm sure there are a ton of Rotozips out there, and people who don't have the bread for a separate trim router..................T


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

RotoZip PR2 RotoZip® Plunge Router Attachment


----------



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Doooooouuuuhhhhhh..........."can't be added to cart"........oh well


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I would drop a dime,, 
===

http://www.tylertool.com/roat.html

============


----------



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Maybe I'll make my own!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Think hard about the T4 router 
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/15833-look-what-i-found-when-i-got-home.html
========


----------



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Obviously you are a little biased, but how do you think it does against the Marvel from MLCS???


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have the Marvel also,,the T4 gets 4 1/2 stars and the Marvel gets 3 1/2 stars...out of 5 stars. 

=========



Tripp1 said:


> Obviously you are a little biased, but how do you think it does against the Marvel from MLCS???


----------



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Well i guess I'll start saving now!!!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I will say the Marvel can be mounted in the router table very easy for the small jobs,unlike the T4...

==========



Tripp1 said:


> Well i guess I'll start saving now!!!!!


----------



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Can't make a base for the T4?......or with the Marvel,why bother?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

?????

=========



tripp1 said:


> can't make a base for the t4?......or with the marvel,why bother?


----------



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

What I was trying to say was..

Since you already have the Marvel setup for table use.....no sense in making a plate for the T4 to fit in a table


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

True,,,the T4 is a true plunge router and Marvel is not,it comes with a plunge setup but it's bit lame,,

I had to rework the plunge base with some TP to get it to work right..hahahahaha ,,,plastic parts just stamped out and they don't fit that well..

The T4 has a sq.base so to say and handles and it's not easy to rework for the router table like the Marvel is..one PC base plate and it's set for the RT..MOST trim routers are not use most of the time they sit on the shelf most of the time..why not put them to work in the RT..

But I will say I have done the same to the Bosch Colt as well...many times you just want to put a nice edge on some stock and they both can do that very easy, you don't need a tank of a router to put on a nice edge or rabbit a edge..

=====



Tripp1 said:


> What I was trying to say was..
> 
> Since you already have the Marvel setup for table use.....no sense in making a plate for the T4 to fit in a table


----------



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

With the Rotozip I made a sign my children's lemonade stand, which worked out ok since I never had to chage the depth once I had it set. But trying to use the base the tool is supplied with was tempermental at best!!!!
Now that I'm over 10 posts, I'll see if I can get a pic on here...
Currently I'm using a DW621 in a table with this set up from Lee Valley

Veritas® Base Plate/Table Insert - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I made a bigger base for my Rotozip that help alot..I use 1/4" thick 5" sq. ,clear plastic so I could see what I was doing..I now use it in my Craftsman Router Recreator..without the base,it's older Rotozip but works well for me..


======



Tripp1 said:


> With the Rotozip I made a sign my children's lemonade stand, which worked out ok since I never had to chage the depth once I had it set. But trying to use the base the tool is supplied with was tempermental at best!!!!
> Now that I'm over 10 posts, I'll see if I can get a pic on here...
> Currently I'm using a DW621 in a table with this set up from Lee Valley
> 
> Veritas® Base Plate/Table Insert - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I made a bigger base for my Rotozip that help alot..I use 1/4" thick 5" sq. ,clear plastic so I could see what I was doing..I now use it in my Craftsman Router Recreator..without the base,it's older Rotozip but works well for me..
> 
> ...


Now did you attach the clear one to the exsisting base, or does your base go directly to the Rotozip?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

It's been a year or two but I will try and dig it out and take a snapshot of it..if I recall it was just a simple bracket setup on the ring base..


======



Tripp1 said:


> Now did you attach the clear one to the exsisting base, or does your base go directly to the Rotozip?


----------



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

That would be great, Bob.............Thanks............T


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tripp

Here's a snapshot or two to show the base bracket,it's very easy to make and works great for that little bit more of support .


=====



Tripp1 said:


> That would be great, Bob.............Thanks............T


----------



## antknee3491 (Dec 27, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I made a bigger base for my Rotozip that help alot..I use 1/4" thick 5" sq. ,clear plastic so I could see what I was doing..I now use it in my Craftsman Router Recreator..without the base,it's older Rotozip but works well for me..
> 
> ...


Bob, how did you attach the bigger base to the Rotozip?
Thanks


----Duh, never mind


----------



## alittlebit (Aug 19, 2008)

very good writeup on the rotozip and plunge...too bad I cant find the plunge attachment anywhere these days...I will keep looking..thanks for the info


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Parts
RotoZip Parts : eReplacementParts.com

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/depth-gauge-p-121808.html
=======



alittlebit said:


> very good writeup on the rotozip and plunge...too bad I cant find the plunge attachment anywhere these days...I will keep looking..thanks for the info


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I use Rotozip bits in my plunge router. They make 1/4 - 1/8 collet adapters for this. You can use your plunge router of choice to do Rotozip cuts. 

I needed to cut out some large Veggy Tales charactors from 1/4" luan plywood for the church. Laying the plywood on a styrofoam sheet and then using my old 1/4" collet Makita plunge router with the Rotozip bits worked out very well, and the styrofoam backing minimized the backside chipping of the cut, making clean-up easy.

Charley


----------

